# 4 acres for sale have a question for you experts experts :)



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a question about land me and hubby found it's 4 acres well and electric already there plus cable which we wouldn't use but just saying and its private and their asking 19000 for it which we could ask for price negotiation what do you all think?


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Where is it located and how much is other land selling for around there. 4 Acres with a well (assume that is a new deep well with a new electric pump) and electric (assume 200 amp service) I would not pay over 10 thousand in Mid Missouri and then it better be a lice location and lay well with no other issues.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for your response! It's located in waterville NY on a private location not sure of the details of everything waiting to talk to the realtor but I most definitely want to go down on price..we plan on buying land and a cheap Mobile home to place on the land and live there until we build a permanent house there!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It just depends... I know nothing about NY or where that is in NY, but I recently bought a lot of land for $1000 an acre... it also had a house, out buildings, well, septic and electric... 

Some places you can't touch an acre for under $20K....

Best to do like mentioned, and see what other land in that area sells for... You could be getting a deal, or maybe not... 

Also find out what taxes are.. some places, you may end up paying more in taxes than it's worth... I know in NY some areas are high... 

Take a trip to the property, especially in a heavy rain if possible, and see if water stands or not... find out how well the roads are maintained if it's far off the beaten path.. 

Look carefully before jumping..


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you have cash in hand, or can you get it within 24 hours; no questions asked?

This is very important if yo are attempting to buy at a lower price. If you do not have the cash, go find it and then you will have some clout in the transaction.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd also have the well water tested, or ask for a recent test result if the sellers have one.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

According to US statistics in August 2012, the price per acre was $2650 in New York which is almost half of what the owners of the subject property are asking for. Your best bet is to speak with a real estate agent (perferably not the sellers agent) asking for comparable listings to determine accurate land value. 

I personally would want to know how old the well and septic is, the quality of the water, what/if there are any restrictions to land use, the type of soil and drainage.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

What about septic? Will you have to put one in? Other options. Snow removal? How well are the roads maintained?


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Countrygal23 said:


> Thanks for your response! It's located in waterville NY on a private location not sure of the details of everything waiting to talk to the realtor but I most definitely want to go down on price..we plan on buying land and a cheap Mobile home to place on the land and live there until we build a permanent house there!


I live right over the hill from Waterville. In fact, I just got back from the Waterville library.

I have looked all over this area for real estate for the past 10 years. $19000 could be a very good price for four acres with a well or it could be a total rip-off. Most small acreage around here is over priced.

What exactly is a "private location"? What shape is the lot? Is it a bowling alley? Is it the side of a hill? How steep? Which direction does the slope lay?

I could go on and on. Be very careful and don't even bother getting excited until you actually SEE a piece of land and know something about it.

Who is the realtor?


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

We are going to take a ride there and check it out if we like it were going to talk to realtor and ask about the well the water the electric and see how low they'll go on price depending if all else is well we also have to call about zoning restrictions to see if we can even place a mobile home there ..

Jwk ..its in Augusta but right near waterville any idea what the town is like?

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

go to google earth and look closely at your target property and everything else within a couple of miles. When i was doing my property search, I found what was described as beautiful, quiet, hidden acreage. Google earth showed me that it wasn't always quiet, with a public motocross track miles away by car but just a few hundred feet away thru the trees. 

You should also create a list of wants and needs for your ideal property. Do it before you start looking and fall in love and get stupid. Then each time you see a listing, ask yourself how easily the property can be made to fit your ideal.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

Location, location, location lol. I bought 10 acres, no well, no electric, just a big barn. It was $27,000, and people in the area said it was a good deal. It's close enough to where we work that we can go out and work on it and enjoy it. It was what we wanted, and it wasn't worth the chance of losing it arguing over a few hundred dollars in my opinion. We wanted it, could afford it and jumped on it with no regrets. I didn't look at it as an investment that I might make money on later. It is our forever property and then our kids. Money isn't as important as I think some people seem to make it. Just my opinion, of course lol


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's 18 acres in Augusta for $43,000. That's 2400 per acre


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Find out IF it has septic approval, or IF you can put one in. Power? Taxes. Really walk the property to get a feel for the layout of a homestead. Does it flood? Swampy?

....James


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It's almost 2 weeks. Maybe it didn't turn out to be what the OP wanted. (?)

Shopping online is difficult. Pictures don't usually show the whole picture and descriptions are often very incomplete. Low priced properties are usually priced low for a reason. 

Honestly, a realtor can be a big help with information you might have a hard time getting otherwise. And they might be able to show you properties that aren't in the multiple listing service, especially if they've been around a while and they know people. 

Find the property that you really want before you get hung up on price. There is really no point in haggling over a property you wouldn't even want once you walk the place for yourself. 

Once you find that place that you just KNOW is going to be a good fit for you, then you can haggle.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Land prices can vary widely depending on several factors. The most obvious of course is location, which is nearly always a factor in the lands potential value. Then there is the size of the parcel to be considered. 1000 acre farms are one thing, building lots are another. In my area, a one acre building lot with the basic amenities, good access, utilities available and a decent building site will cost you anywhere from 4K and up. (a few years back a half acre lot at the edge of town went for an even million) When I was peddling real estate I sold quite a few smaller acreages for home sites. We used a very basic formula unless the lots had some exceptionally good features. First acre 5K, second acre added 4k to the parcel price, third acre was worth about 3k and the fourth and additional acres going for around 2k. For example, a good usable one acre lot would be sold for 5k, a similar lot, containing 2 acres would be 9k, a three acre lot might be priced for 12k and a 4 acre lot at 14k. each additional acre added another 2k to the total price.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would check if you are allowed to put in a mobile home and what about a septic system.Septic systems are very expensive.check township rules on animals as well.i was shocked too find that 9 acres in the country in Pa in south strabane township does don't allow horses.you need ten acres.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow! You guys are spoiled with your prices. Would be $120K to $200K for that property here and it would be a deal at that!

I would first look into the mobile home thing because we wanted to do that here and city/town said no way...mobile only in mobile home parks.

I would think most about the frontage. 4 acres can mean 50 feet X 3500 feet. I like the bowling alley description above. It basically means you are on top of your neighbors or their is always the possibility of that in the future. Not a chance I am willing to take. We are only looking beyond 200' frontage.

Septic would be a concern so would culvert and the well water situation. A lot around here have gone to sulfur and not usable.

And I dont know where I heard this but distance to a major chain coffee shop also determines value..closer to the shop, higher the price. Has to do with the chain doing their homework before putting location there.

Also, make sure if you are seriously considering the property to do a driveby at different times of day/week. Things may surprise you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Make sure there aren't any covenants or restrictions.


----------

